# Central tractor compressor oil level



## JGetch (Apr 15, 2020)

Simple question I almost feel dumb for asking but want to give as much life as possible to this older compressor. Basically, is the oil checked with little square dipstick screwed in or just seated. One way is below the hatch marks and the other is overfilled so I feel that its pretty important. I've looked everywhere for owners manuals and tried to compare to similar pumps but have had no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Seems like modern compressors have actual dipsticks that are much more obvious in their use. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Trying to see who's the manufacture of that . Can you upload a picture of the tank tank? By looking at the sump on the bottom it looks like even if you were to check it sitting on the threads it still wouldnt be overfilled and cause any issue with case pressure. Its just like a small engine with splash lubrication from the crank having a little dip finger on it.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGetch (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for the response! I can post a pic of the plate that's welded to the tank. And that is pretty much my concern with it being overfilled so that's good to hear. I wasn't sure how far the rod dipped down and don't want to cause damage. Even in small engines some dipsticks are checked seated and others screwed in so I wasn't sure about this. Thanks again.
View attachment 7786


----------



## JGetch (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Man I cant find anything on who the manufacture was of this compressor. Regardless oil level is a none issue anyhow.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Surprised no one jumped in to add who the manufacture of these were


----------



## Darenbug (7 mo ago)

Hi! First, you should put the tractor on the flattest surface. It will help avoid a drop in the amount of oil, and you will be able to determine its amount as accurately as possible with the help of a dipstick. If this does not work, I recommend that you still contact the mechanic with this question. Or turn to machinerydealer.co.uk and buy a new dipstick to measure the amount of oil. Maybe something is wrong with your probe, and that's why there is such a problem.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Just fill it to the top of the threads. You won't hurt it. This pump was made by or for Coleman/Sanborn.


----------

